# Which jerky slicer ??



## russmn (Apr 12, 2018)

Which jerky slicer should i get?    Cabelas can take a little larget piece of meat and does 3/8 thick slices .. i do enjoy thick cut jerky 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 360401

	

		
			
		

		
	
this one is 50 bucks less gets good reviews but only does 3/16 thick jerky.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 360402


----------



## Hank R (Apr 12, 2018)

I would look at which one is the eastest to clean, and user friendly ......


----------



## russmn (Apr 12, 2018)

Hank R said:


> I would look at which one is the eastest to clean, and user friendly ......


They are equal.. the onlky real differance is cabelas can do bigger hunks of meat and makes 3/8 thick vs the other 1/4


----------



## russmn (Apr 12, 2018)

Cabelas does 1 1/2 inch by up to 7  inch the other does 1 inch wide by 4 1/2


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 12, 2018)

Use a meat slicer with half frozen hunks of meat that you prepare for slicing. It's easy with just a $69 slicer.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 12, 2018)

Don't fall for the high priced junk you don't need ..


----------



## russmn (Apr 12, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Don't fall for the high priced junk you don't need ..


I barrowed a slicer from the father inlaw and man it sucked .. left huge meat tails and half the time it kinda riooed off and jammed lol thats why i was considering aomething else


----------



## russmn (Apr 12, 2018)

russmn said:


> I barrowed a slicer from the father inlaw and man it sucked .. left huge meat tails and half the time it kinda riooed off and jammed lol thats why i was considering aomething else




Id rather use a slicer cause them i can change the thickness


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 12, 2018)

Oh.. I freeze my meat hunks until they are half solid.. then they go right through the blade.. very smooth. It has to be frozen for 3 hours or so.. works  good.


----------



## russmn (Apr 12, 2018)

I kept thinking i did something wrong but maybe the slicer just sucks ! I put the meat in the freezer for a couple hours


----------



## russmn (Apr 12, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Oh.. I freeze my meat hunks until they are half solid.. then they go right through the blade.. very smooth. It has to be frozen for 3 hours or so.. works  good.


How long does it take for 10 pounds?


----------



## russmn (Apr 12, 2018)

Which slicer ?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 12, 2018)

I have a cheap slicer.. was $50 years ago..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 12, 2018)

I slice 5 lbs from 4 pieces that had been  half frozen. I think 15 minutes tops.


----------



## flipman77 (Apr 19, 2018)

I bought this about a year ago brand new for under 300.00 and I do 50 pounds of 3/4 frozen meats in a flash.  comes with a blade sharpener, so as soon as it shows signs of dulling it is an easy fix.  we use this to slice our smoked meats and veggies as well.


----------



## russmn (Apr 19, 2018)

I ended up buying both of these . The jerky slicer is very fast . I did 10 pounds in 1 minute


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 20, 2018)

RMN, Sorry I just saw your post as I would recommend the cabelas slicer, I see you have it ! Mine is 3-4 years old and I love it, easier to clean then a  food slicer ! The food slicer obviously can do more though.Looks like you have your bases covered now. :)


----------



## mlrtym44 (Apr 25, 2018)

Never heard of a jerky slicer bought I have a nice meat slicer!  LOL.  Anyway I bought it on amazon.  Here is the link:


I completely disagree with the don't buy an expensive slicer.  I had a cheaper one and when you do a bunch of alicing at one time you better set aside about 5 hours because it will over heat in like 10 minutes and need 30 to cool off.  Slicing bacon and fatty meat needs to be cold partially frozen so the fat doesn't make a huge mess.

On that note, I always just bought my meat sliced.  I wasn't charged any more for it, so ask the butcher first.  I would get 20 lbs sliced every week.  did this for months.

Not sure if the link worked.  search this.  Best Choice Products New 10" Blade Commercial Deli Meat Cheese Food Slicer Premium Quality


----------



## Devo1 (May 19, 2018)

Works for me ;)


----------



## pops6927 (May 23, 2018)

That is a Hobart Automatic slicer, my dad had one in his store to slice up dried beef paper-thin, about a $5,000 machine brand new.


----------



## SonnyE (May 24, 2018)

Cordless.


----------



## nanuk (May 25, 2018)

I used a commercial Hobart, and it would leave tails on certain products.

you had to use both hands to help it through to make a perfect steak


----------



## daricksta (May 30, 2018)

russmn said:


> Which jerky slicer should i get?    Cabelas can take a little larget piece of meat and does 3/8 thick slices .. i do enjoy thick cut jerky
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is what I use: http://www.nesco.com/products/Small-Appliances/Food-Slicers/180-Watt-Food-Slicer-W-87-Blade-FS-250/

I bought it on an extremely good sale off Amazon. Jted (one of my SMF friends) has the model just below it. He told me the motor was more than strong enough to slice cheese and that it was easy to clean. For the money it _is _a great slicer. The only negatives are: after removing the blade for washing, it can take a bit of effort to realign it properly before turning the rotary knob to secure it to the body; you have to cut long loaves of cheese or long lengths of meats and sausages down so that they fit into the limited area in front of the safety handle; when you reach the end of the cheese or meats they tend to get torn and stuck in the gap between the blade and the opening beside it where the sliced food falls out; the food slicer slides back and forth and falls backwards a bit too easily and can hit your hand; unlike pro slicers that have a gravity feed design where the meat/cheese is pushed down toward the blade, on this slicer the food carriage keeps the food sitting straight up as you push it toward the blade.

The positives are that the motor is more than strong enough to slice anything you need for prepping foods for grilling, smoking, or just making sliced cold cuts and cheese--and it does it superfast; it's very easy to clean, and it's light enough to be easily portable.

I also own a Nesco food grinder that I also got on a superb online deal and that's also a workhorse. If you're on a budget, wait for this slicer to go on sale. Mine cost me only $62 plus free shipping. It's current on sale at Amazon for $80.


----------



## daricksta (May 30, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Cordless.


Before I bought my electric food slicer, I used a cordless slicer similar to this. But it took so long!


----------



## SonnyE (May 30, 2018)

daricksta said:


> Before I bought my electric food slicer, I used a cordless slicer similar to this. But it took so long!



Oh, but the cordless is so up close and personal.
And _much_ easier to clean!
Besides, what would I do with all the time saved with an electric? Time I have in abundance. LOL!

ROF

(Retired Old Fart)


----------



## daricksta (Jun 5, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Use a meat slicer with half frozen hunks of meat that you prepare for slicing. It's easy with just a $69 slicer.
> View attachment 360416
> View attachment 360417


I know it's best to par-freeze (I just coined a new term!) meat before slicing but I usually wait till the last minute to start slicing the meat before marinating it for beef jerky. I hope to plan better next time--hope being the operative word.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 5, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Cordless.



I'm about one step above Sonny's slicer. It's been in the family since the 70's and never failed. Teardown, cleaning, and storage couldn't be easier did I mention lite weight. It won't cut paper thin but can shred, thick cut and slice to match a deli's thin slice. Which is plenty good for what I do. Plus I can store it in a normal sized kitchen cabinet. I don't think it would hold up to everyday heavy use but for the occasional needs of an amateur it's reliable and serves it's purpose.

I used it for my last pastrami smoke. By the way you to can own one for under $20.00 off the internet.

Here it is when I used it last: If you scroll most of the way down you'll see how it packs up for storage.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/corned-beef-and-chuckie-burnt-ends.276075/

Chris


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jun 13, 2018)

russmn said:


> I barrowed a slicer from the father inlaw and man it sucked .. left huge meat tails and half the time it kinda riooed off and jammed lol thats why i was considering aomething else



$30 used


Did 10 lbs Friday.
You just put the slabs in the freezer on a cookie sheet for a couple hours.. No tails.


----------



## nanuk (Jun 13, 2018)

mine looks like that...  I needed to freeze the meat longer too!

also, my blade is about as sharp as a marble.  I think I'll touch it up with a dremel and fine stone soon


----------



## daricksta (Jun 13, 2018)

russmn said:


> View attachment 361188
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 russmn
, I own a Nesco FS-250 and really like it. Which model # is yours? I feel that with my food slicer I don't need a manual jerky slicer too.


----------

